# I'm lost



## KenpoTess (Nov 4, 2004)

Ok, I've been offline for a few weeks.. come back and am totally lost....... who are these new names I'm seeing.. and and why hasn't anyone dealt with my mail.. and there's way to many new threads to read.. *sniffs* 

*big pouty lower lip*

~QOP


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 4, 2004)

better put that lip back, or a bird'll land on it...or Mouse may think it a toy to play with...


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 4, 2004)

Lotta help you........


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm not here to be help...I'm here to be comic relief.   ...and I don't know what all this Martial Arts stuff is you guys keep talkin' about...but I gotta find me some.


----------



## TigerWoman (Nov 4, 2004)

Welcome back, Tess... yeah, weeks would be wayy too many to catch up on....but maybe you pick up on the high points.  TW


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 4, 2004)

Martial Arts stuff?  Huh?  *blinks*  All I do is sit here and fall outta my chair .. which has been known to cause one in particular to chortle ~!!!


----------



## Lisa (Nov 4, 2004)

Our Queen is back!  Our Queen is back! 

Wow! Where have you been?  I was seriously thinking of sending out a search party to look for you! ... bet when you signed in it said there have been 3,234 new posts and 1203 new threads 
Anyways, Welcome back Tess, you have been missed immensely.  We have been valiantly protecting the sanctity of the LLR in your absense.  The guys keep knocking at the door wearing a thongs and wanting to wrestle with our "bouncer" but we keep hitting them back with sticks!


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 4, 2004)

Welcome back, Tess! artyon: 


Here's what you've missed:


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 4, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> We have been valiantly protecting the sanctity of the LLR in your absense. The guys keep knocking at the door wearing a thongs and wanting to wrestle with our "bouncer" but we keep hitting them back with sticks!


we have...?  why wasn't I informed of this occurrance...?  and why wasn't there a cover charge...?


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 4, 2004)

You may be lost ........ but I love that avitar!!

artyon:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 4, 2004)

Thanks all  Good to be back ~!!!

I haven't dared go to the LLR tonight.. *snickers.. will in the morning though~!!!

Mr. C.  *winks* Thanks~!!


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 4, 2004)

Nalia said:
			
		

> Our Queen is back!  Our Queen is back!
> 
> Wow! Where have you been?  I was seriously thinking of sending out a search party to look for you! ... bet when you signed in it said there have been 3,234 new posts and 1203 new threads
> Anyways, Welcome back Tess, you have been missed immensely.  We have been valiantly protecting the sanctity of the LLR in your absense.  The guys keep knocking at the door wearing a thongs and wanting to wrestle with our "bouncer" but we keep hitting them back with sticks!




Thanks so much Nalia~!! *Hugs*
Was without internet for the last 3 weeks.. oh it's been tough~!! *G*
I'm proud you've kept the sanctity and hopefully the sanity too *giggles maniacally*
Great to be home~!!

~QOP


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 4, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> and hopefully the sanity too *giggles maniacally*
> Great to be home~!!


sanity...?  what is this noun you speak of and can it be bought...?  :mst:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 4, 2004)

Something I heard about and thought sounded like a big word .. not that I know how to use it *pokes*


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 4, 2004)

and she speaks the truth...


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 4, 2004)




----------



## Chronuss (Nov 4, 2004)

sanity left the building real quick when I twisted her bangs into horns...we need to have picture records of this stuff...


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 4, 2004)

Yesh.. it was peculiar to have you twisting my feathers into horns and another one behind braiding it.. the impunity of it all~!!!

*twitch*


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 4, 2004)

impunity...that should be something they give on Survivor....


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 4, 2004)

I'll give you impunity.. and you'll like it~!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 4, 2004)

hold on....lemme go get my dictionary to make sure this isn't something involving rats or my soul......


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 4, 2004)

Believe you me... I took your soul long ago....  *blinks* and scampers off to nest.....


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 4, 2004)

hey, wait a damn minute...:mst: ....I gave you back your nose.....at lease give me a promissory note or somethin'...sheesh...


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 5, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Ok, I've been offline for a few weeks.. come back and am totally lost....... who are these new names I'm seeing.. and and why hasn't anyone dealt with my mail.. and there's way to many new threads to read.. *sniffs*
> 
> *big pouty lower lip*
> 
> ~QOP


 Uuuuuuhhhhhhhhhhhh  who are you again?

 Okay - digest version:  A few of us tested in various ranks in real life and were promoted and everybody's excited about that.  Then a few of us got promoted in rank here on MT.  There were some squabbles and disagreements and warnings and suspensions.  We've laughed, we've cried, we've read things that make you go "hmmmm" we've argued the presidency, we've argued the seperation of church and state, changed avatars a few times, gone trick or treating...and we were wondering where the heck our candy was - and then you pop in!

 Pretty much your typical few weeks on MT.

 (((hugs))) welcome back, O Great Queen!:asian:


----------



## Mark Weiser (Nov 5, 2004)

Okay I have to agree with Dennis on this one. Your avatar is hmmmm different lol!  Looks great kiddo. Anyways welcome back and be careful winter is coming and the bears are seeking shelter they are prowling.


----------



## Chronuss (Nov 5, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Pretty much your typical few weeks on MT.


we're _far_ from typical, my dear...she's some of us a weekly basis...


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 5, 2004)

O'Hail Queen Of Pain... 
check out the back log of pictures that make you go Hmmmm  and MACaver thread... IMO it's cool stuff and phunny too...


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 5, 2004)

KenpoTess said:
			
		

>



But you were really missed! :uhyeah:


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Nov 5, 2004)

What happened to you? You look like you've lost weight, are you/were you ill?


----------



## Dr. Kenpo (Nov 5, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> You may be lost ........ but I love that avitar!!
> 
> artyon:


You shave before you come in here, Mister!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 5, 2004)

Dr. Kenpo said:
			
		

> You shave before you come in here, Mister!


Why don't you wipe your feet off at the door before entering here, MR! or should I say Dr. :jedi1:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 5, 2004)

Lost weight ??  I wish~!!   Uhh.. I have been fine Doctor... just some internet issues.. 

pssst.. hope things get better for you real soon *sending good thoughts your way*

~QOP


----------



## Gin-Gin (Nov 5, 2004)

As everyone already said, we *did * miss you Tess--glad you're back! :boing1:  :wavey:    :karate:  :yinyang:
(and your profile pictures are nice too!)


----------



## Shodan (Nov 5, 2004)

Welcome back Tess- you've been missed.  Howz everything coming with the new house?

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## KenpoTess (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks Gin Gin and Shodan~!!

Ohhh.. *twitch* the house is at a standstill.. We're working with 7 other people and all our building each other's houses.. it's a very interesting Team..  our construction trainer resigned.. we are waiting for the power company to turn off power to the transformers as the lines are buried where we have to excavate.. it's been a month since the work order's been put in....... Getting turbed to say the least~!!   But we did build and paint 5 8x8 buildings thus far... so now are in a waiting game.. bah~!!

Good to be back  though


----------

